# Greetings



## Roadking Larry (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, my name is Larry and it has been 2-1/2 months since my last sail. I hate winter!
I registered here back in April and just lurked around here off and on.
Since then I bought my first boat in May, a '94 Macgregor 26C. I rent a Slip on Oologah Lake in NE Oklahoma. The wife and I had a tremendous amount of fun with it last year but she has decided "We need a bigger boat". So I'm currently shopping for a more substantial boat.

A little about me, Ex-Navy, submarine service. I work in electronics/communications/computers world but I'm something of a jack of all trades.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome back to SailNet, Larry!

You know the drill: lurk, ask questions, contribute to the conversations, send the mods gifts.


----------



## Roadking Larry (Apr 30, 2013)

> send the mods gifts.


I've got 3 empty gallon cans of 2000E with your name on them.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Winter can go away soon and I will not miss it! Hard water on Lake Superior isn't fun! And the cabin on the Ice boat is drafty!...Welcome back!....Dale


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome Larry! Thank you for your service. I look forward to your posts!


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi Larry ,from a boatless lurker, Army signal.


----------



## Roadking Larry (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah that hard water stuff is a real downer. Even here in Oklahoma we are afflicted with it this year. According to the marina manager there is 8"-9" of ice in our marina and the lake is frozen over, Ain't nobody sailing this weekend here.
This down time can be rough on a sailor though. With no sailing to be done the mind wanders and gets a fellow into trouble. If things play out right I'll be trying to negotiate buying a "new" old boat tomorrow.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome, how did things go when you looked at the new boat. Remember, pictures, pictures, pictures.


----------



## Roadking Larry (Apr 30, 2013)

As of about 1100 CST I now own 2 boats. My "old" '94 Macgregor 26S and my "new" Cal 2-27. I'd post pics but I don't have the post count for the site to allow it yet.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

You need four more boats to pass the top boat owner in my sail club.


----------



## Roadking Larry (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll be puting my Macgregor 26S up for sale in a week or so, got to clean it out and get all my stuff out of it. One of my complains with the Macgregor was the lack of storage, I've piled all my stuff that's coming out on the aft berth and I'm still trying to figure out where I managed to put it all.


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome Summer is going to make a lot of us happy !
kind Regards, lou


----------

